
Politicians are using the coronavirus to seize control - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2020/03/23/how-politicians-are-using-coronavirus-seize-control/
======
aww_dang
"Never let a good crisis go to waste."

The proposed backdoor nationalization of companies via bailout wasn't
discussed. Proposals include mandatory board positions for workers, increased
minimum wages and other regulations which will make already failing companies
uncompetitive.

It isn't difficult to imagine how this would lead them to ask for further
bailouts. At which time, further government intervention would be proposed.

